# Cold home...



## Jace (Jul 20, 2022)

Did you know...

Franz Josef Land is the most northern territory in Russia..
An archipeliago made up of 191 islands, it has a harsh Artic climate,  
but is home to artic fox, polar  bears,walrus and bearded seal.


Would we like some of that cool weather here, now?


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 20, 2022)

Gah, no!!!


----------



## Bella (Jul 20, 2022)

Jace said:


> Did you know...
> 
> Franz Josef Land is the most northern territory in Russia..
> An archipeliago made up of 191 islands, it has a harsh Artic climate,
> ...


Some? How much? A cool breeze would be nice but that's all I'd like! You can keep the "arctic" part.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 20, 2022)

Jace said:


> Franz Josef Land


Sounds like it would be an interesting place to visit.  However they can keep that cold!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2022)

That sounds very refreshing.  
Thanks for the cool and comfortable imagery that the post induced, on a 90 degree day,   @Jace 

If we actually would like to plan an SF field trip to go there, though, it might be _too cold, for too long, especially during another time of the year.

But oh, it would be wonderful to see those wild animals you listed! _


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 230387



Pam, Is that an SF member who wants to register to go on the field trip? 

Or, is it the Trail Guide we will have, once we get to that cool, refreshing destination?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 23, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Pam, Is that an SF member who wants to register to go on the field trip?
> 
> Or, is it the Trail Guide we will have, once we get to that cool, refreshing destination?


Actually, he is a spammer!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Actually, he is a spammer!


Oh no!  You didn't post that photo of him?


----------

